# LaCrosse Alphaburly Sport Boots or Muck Boots / How do they compare?



## Wetzel (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone tried both LaCrosse Alphaburly's and a pair of Muck Boots?  I'm wondering how they compare...  Anyone know?

Muck Boots:

http://www.muckbootsonline.com/Woody_Elite_Stealth_Hunting_Boot_p/wdemobu.htm


Alphaburly:

http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/pro...boots/alphaburly+sport+1000g+hunting+boots.do


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 26, 2008)

*Use "SEARCH" function....*

Again, use the "SEARCH" function and input "MUCK BOOTS" or "RUBBER BOOTS" to find several previous discussions on many different brands of rubber boots.

The Muck boots have gotten good reviews, but it really depends on how you'll use them as to which ones might suit your purposes better. The Muck Boots are a little heavier than the Alpha Burley Sports boots.

BTW:
Bass Pro Shops is currently having a sale on the uninsulated Alpha Burley Sports Boots for $79.94, but may be limited in sizes available due to high sales popularity.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Terry May (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my Alpha Burleys


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Nov 3, 2008)

Loved my Muck boots until the neoprene started to disintegrate in the heel area.  They were very comfortable prior to that - once that happened they are like meat grinders to my heels.    Have since bought  a pair of the Alpha Burly Sport boots - have loved them MUCH better than the Muck boots.  Hope they never stop making them.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a set of Muck Boots and theyre 2 years old now still like new and fit like tennis shoes, light weight and very comfortable, Havent ever owned The Alpha boots dont know anything about them.


----------



## aflake1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just bought the 800 gram insulated alpha burly spots and they are very comfortable. I walked 4-5 miles in them the other day and they weren't broken in and my feet felt fine. I'd put cheap insoles in either one though for that extra comfort.


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 6, 2008)

have a pair of  ( 6 year old!! ) alpha burley sports. still don't leak, comfortable, light weight and still not worn out!!  love them.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 6, 2008)

Terry May said:


> I love my Alpha Burleys



me 2


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 17, 2008)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> have a pair of  ( 6 year old!! ) alpha burley sports. still don't leak, comfortable, light weight and still not worn out!!  love them.



ditto cept mine are 5 yrs old............


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2008)

Alphas are the only boot I have worn for the last 6 years.


----------



## duckbill (Nov 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> Alphas are the only boot I have worn for the last 6 years.




Same here!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't give you any feedback on the Muck's, but I absolutely love the Alpaburly boot. It is the most comfortable rubber boot I've ever owned and to be honest, it is alot more comfortable than almost any other type of boot or shoe.... love 'em!!!


----------



## dmc308 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've worn a pair of apha burly (uninsulated) for the past 5 years and love them.  They are my go to turkey boots as well, as they are extremely comfortable to walk in.  If these ever wear out, I will be buying another pair.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> I can't give you any feedback on the Muck's, but I absolutely love the Alpaburly boot. It is the most comfortable rubber boot I've ever owned and to be honest, it is alot more comfortable than almost any other type of boot or shoe.... love 'em!!!



Ditto to what Haven said!

I can literally walk miles in mine.  I have the insulated and non-insulated ones!


----------



## whitworth (Nov 21, 2008)

*Al Gore wants to know*

how all you tough guys are subject to cold feet in this wonderful global warming that we see in Georgia?


----------

